# Sierra Soundtraxx



## Boston Maine Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Gents,
Trying to locate a Sierra Soundtraxx 810076 charging kit....
Please send message or pointer if you know of any still out there.
Thank you
Mike


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Dave Goodson at Northwest Remote Control Systems (425)823-3507 He used Sierra systems in his installations. If he can't help you nobody can!


----------



## Boston Maine Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Steve....
Been so busy at work, Apologies for late response.

I have been searching for several Sierra Accessories. Found some in Texas and PA, Still need charging circuit kits too!
Anyone else who can point, please send a message

Best Regards
Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Star Hobby in MD [ 410-349-4290 ] have a drawer of old sierra stuff. I picked up the 'adaptor' kit for interfacing to some r/c throttle recently. Call Dan and ask.


----------

